# Chances of EF-S 17-55/10-22 replacements w/ 7dmk2?



## Ruined (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi all,
I currently have a 650D and I want to expand my lenses for it.

I actually plan to buy a 7DMK2 when it comes out, but that is some time off.

My question is:
1) Do you think the EF-S 17-55mm IS USM and EF-S 10-22mm will be replaced around 7D launch? Both are on the older side of available EF-S lenses. Then again, both are awesome... Only improvement I could see is even further refining optics on both and maybe adding IS on the 10-22 even though its not necessary at such a wide angle. BUT, still since these lenses are still quite expensive I would be a bit miffed if they were replaced with significantly better versions in 6 months. Thoughts?

2) Is it possible they might make the EF-S 17-55mm IS USM a kit lens for the 7DMK2? I don't see the 18-55mm IS STM quite being up to par quality wise with a camera that will likely be the quality of the 7DMK2... If that happens, odds are it will be much cheaper than it is now. I could actually see it happening, similar to what Canon did with the 24-105L IS USM. 

So, just wanted to get some opinions on this. I really want to expand my artistic possibilities now, but on the other hand if it is likely these lenses are getting replaced in the near future I might just make due and wait. I realize there is nothing wrong with either of these lenses and they are both fantastic, but I always like to get the best value for my money - so if the value drops significantly in 6mos due to new models, I might have a bit of buyers remorse. Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 22, 2013)

I think the 17-55 would be a wonderful kit lens for the 7D2


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 22, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I think the 17-55 would be a wonderful kit lens for the 7D2



it would also increase the price significantly and there is already a good deal of depreciation with that lens.

I don't think we have heard of those being upgraded... so I say go for it.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd take a look at the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8. .


When I shot with my 7D, I used the 15-85. Loved the combination. I bought the 10-22 and while impressed, I found that 15 mm was typically wide enough for me and my style of shooting, so I hardly ever used the 10-22.

Regarding your question, other than looking at the sigma, all I can say, make the best decision you can with the gear that is available at the time of your decision and do not look back. You can spend years waiting on rumors and in that time think of the countless shots you missed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2013)

They are relatively new lenses, as higher end lenses go, and are not likely to be replaced soon. There are many lenses that actually need replacement.


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They are relatively new lenses, as higher end lenses go, and are not likely to be replaced soon. There are many lenses that actually need replacement.


+1. They may be "older" as far as EF-S lenses are concerned, but among all EF and EF-S lenses, they are still about mid-cycle. Canon is still selling the 300 f/4, 400 f/5.6 and 100-400, all "L" lenses, that are all from 1998 (or thereabouts), and are really in need of updating!

Far more likely, IMO, would be the 100-400 II with the 7D2...


----------



## dstppy (Aug 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They are relatively new lenses, as higher end lenses go, and are not likely to be replaced soon. There are many lenses that actually need replacement.



+1

If you look at the 4 'ultra-wides' for crops, Roger at LR says they're all about the same (different strengths and weaknesses), so there's really no reason to try and improve on the 10-22mm.

It WOULD be nice to start seeing better kit lenses. I've always thought that the 15-85 would have made a great kit lens for the 60D/7D. Yes, the kits would be more expensive, but as the lens would be higher production numbers, the prices would eventually come down.


----------



## jthomson (Aug 22, 2013)

[
[/quote]


It WOULD be nice to start seeing better kit lenses. I've always thought that the 15-85 would have made a great kit lens for the 60D/7D. Yes, the kits would be more expensive, but as the lens would be higher production numbers, the prices would eventually come down.
[/quote]

15-85mm is sold in a kit with the 7D. I got my 15-85mm as a white box from someones kit.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 23, 2013)

docsmith said:


> I'd take a look at the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8. .
> 
> 
> When I shot with my 7D, I used the 15-85. Loved the combination. I bought the 10-22 and while impressed, I found that 15 mm was typically wide enough for me and my style of shooting, so I hardly ever used the 10-22.
> ...



+1 If I wanted to shoot wide with my 7D, I would be all over that Sigma. The 15-85 is also a great lens. I've never tried the 10-22.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 23, 2013)

jthomson said:


> It WOULD be nice to start seeing better kit lenses. I've always thought that the 15-85 would have made a great kit lens for the 60D/7D. Yes, the kits would be more expensive, but as the lens would be higher production numbers, the prices would eventually come down.



15-85mm is sold in a kit with the 7D. I got my 15-85mm as a white box from someones kit.
[/quote]

Huh. That would have been enticing had I seen it way back when I got my 60D.


----------

